# geht was zam? Sa. 29.1.05



## Coffee (18. Januar 2005)

hallöchen alle,

also, ich hätte an dem benannten samstag Zeit und lust ne ausfahrt zu tätigen. natürlich nicht alleine ;-)

wenn das wetter passen würde, könnte ich mri auch eine etwas längere ausfahrt vorstellen, natürlich im vernünftigen tempo  würde treffpunkt morgens um 10 sagen / tiergarten löwensaal. natürlich auch mit gepflegter einkehr  

Tour? naja ich verlass mich da mal auf unsere gps profis *zushowmanzwinker*


Also lust? zeit?


na dann los...


coffee


----------



## showman (18. Januar 2005)

Also,

das Samstagswetter soll so durchwachsen werden.
Wir könnten ausnahmsweise mal den Blaustrich und die Klamm nach Ungelstätten fahren weil da waren wir ja schon lange nicht mehr   , Coffee trinken und dann auf Waldautobahn bis nach Fischbach und über den Valznerweiher zurück zum Löwensaal. Sind dann 33 Km und sollte alles gut fahrbar sein. Schaut dann so aus:







Routenänderungen werden gerne angenommen. Soll nur ein Vorschlag sein.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Januar 2005)

@ showman,

vorschlag ist prima ;-)

nur das es keine missverständisse gibt. ich meinte samstag den 29.1. also nciht kommenden, sondern den drauf ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. Januar 2005)

@showman
bin dabei, mit Kurvenaufzeichnungsgerät *lach*
ja unbedingt über ungelstätten der käsekuchen ist da einfach am leckersten   und ausserdem haben die Fußbodenheizung


----------



## harry kroll (18. Januar 2005)

also bis dahin sollte ich auch wieder einigermaßen in die pedale treten können. das wäre nicht schlecht. muß aber um 17.00 uhr daheim sein,
oma hat 70 jährigen.

ciao harry


----------



## showman (18. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showman,
> 
> vorschlag ist prima ;-)
> 
> ...



Öööhhhmmm,

achsu, naja woschd. Die Klamm gibts eine Woche später auch noch   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Mr.Chili (18. Januar 2005)

Wenn der showmann aber am samstich fahren will so du ich euch doch mal einladen zu mir zukommen. Net nach scheinfurt sondern  in den Steigerwald
un zwar den nord-östlichen teil der grenzt an die A70. Treffpunkt währe 
die Eurorast Knetzgau. Na wie wääääärs

näheres am Fr. beim Pizza


----------



## Coffee (19. Januar 2005)

@ showman,

ok, samstag 29.1. käsekuchen bei fußbodenehizung ist gebongt ;-)

@ harry, bis 17 uhr sollten wir wieder zuhause sein ;-)

@ tomac, bis freitag..


grüße coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (19. Januar 2005)

den 29. hab ich auch schon mal vorgemerkt  , ob ichs am 21. schaffe weiß ich leider noch nicht


----------



## TortureKing (19. Januar 2005)

29. ist vorgemerkt ... aber diese Woche geht nix ... sonst käm ich ja auch zum Pizzaplauder ...... und der GangBang-Besprechung .... und .... und .... und ....


----------



## Altitude (19. Januar 2005)

ich notiers mir mal...

Schalter oder Eingänger?
Wann gehts los?
Wo treffen wir uns?
Was mach ich wenn ich unterwegs pullern muß?
Was soll ich anziehen?

  immer diese Entscheidungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (19. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Schalter oder Eingänger?
> Wann gehts los?
> Wo treffen wir uns?
> Was mach ich wenn ich unterwegs pullern muß?
> Was soll ich anziehen?





 Wenn du den 25.1 meinst
 Schalter 
 ca 10.00 Uhr
  Eurorast Knetzgau
   einfach pullern
   Na das kleine schwarze


@ coffee   hast du was für mich


----------



## Coffee (19. Januar 2005)

@ tomac,

schreib dir morgen ne pm. habs heute nicht geschaft vor die tür zu gehen.

@ alti,

immer diese unentschlossenheiten  


coffee

P.S. ich fahr wahrscheinlich eingängig


----------



## TortureKing (19. Januar 2005)

Also eingetragen isses im Kalender .... (der 29) und ich fahr auf jeden Fall eingängig .... doch klar ... und der Alti auch wenn er kommt, sonst zwick ich ihm die Kabel durch


----------



## Altitude (19. Januar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den 25.1 meinst



ich hbin ja keine Fitnesstrainerschwuchtel - ich muß an einem Dienstag arbeiten


----------



## Mr.Chili (20. Januar 2005)

UBS .............a...........aaaa....

ich meinte den 22.1


----------



## Altitude (20. Januar 2005)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte den 22.1



...da kann ich leider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (21. Januar 2005)

Aufgrund der momentan so tollen Wetterverhältnisse verschieben wir das ganze mal auf unbestimmt.


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2005)

@ tomac,

du meinst den termin von DIR diesen samstag.


der 29.1.2005 bleibt natürlich   



coffee


----------



## dertutnix (21. Januar 2005)

coffee: samstag kann ich im winter nie   

und ich würd doch so gern mal die trails bei euch kennenlernen. 
den 27.2. hab ich schon mal eingetragen, ist aber schneeabhängig   

euch also viel spässle am 29.01., fahrt ihr eine spitzkehre für mich mit (die kann ich sowieso nicht) und ich hetz für euch einmal meine kiddies die piste runter


----------



## harry kroll (22. Januar 2005)

also tertunix, wenn es schneit und richtig schnee liegt, das ist es besonders wertvoll am 27.02.05 zu kommen. das rentiert sich richtig.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

provokante These:

wenns so wieiter schön viel Schnee hat...warum fahren wir net in die Frängische???

Da fetzts noch mehr...

@Tourture 
Dann aber mim Schalter...


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2005)

weil ich die tour ausgerufen habe und sie so jetzt bestehen bleibt.   

10 uhr treffpunkt löwensaal/tiergarten und fertig ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich die tour ausgerufen habe und sie so jetzt bestehen bleibt.
> 
> 10 uhr treffpunkt löwensaal/tiergarten und fertig ;-)
> 
> ...



ok, wenn Du meinst...
 

Weiber


----------



## Coffee (24. Januar 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ok, wenn Du meinst...
> 
> 
> Weiber



wir sind eben nciht so inkonsequent wie ihr männers..

coffee


----------



## harry kroll (24. Januar 2005)

muß ich dann auch so brüllen wie ein löwe oder haben wir andere geheimzeichen.

ciao harry


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2005)

sorry, daß wir nicht gekommen sind...

...Harry ist wieder aus dem KH raus und erholt sich daheim
...ich werd um 12.00 Uhr mit nem guten Freund auf ne Schneeschuhtour durch die Frängische aufbrechen

ich hoffe Ihr habt euren Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2005)

So Leute, 

Zeit zum Danke sagen. Hat mir heute viel Spass gemacht und vor allem war es schoen mal die gesichter zu den Namen kennen zu lernen. 
Anbei ein paar Ansichten der Tour heute.

Gerne bald mal wieder ...
Ralf


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2005)

Boah, 3D. Des is ja krass. Jou, war toll heute. Geh mal auf die Suche nach den Bildern.

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (29. Januar 2005)

Schön das Ihr heute viel Spaß hattet .... ich war heute über 6 Stunden am Kurier fahren .... da war keine Zeit für anderes ....


----------



## blacksurf (29. Januar 2005)

Wow, coole Ansichten, ich stelle nachher auch noch die Bilder online.
Es war wunderschön mit Euch
Vorallem mal wieder ne Ausfahrt mit neuen Leute - Klasse!
Und ich hab ganz viele Punkte gesammelt für den WP  
Aber bin jetzt schon a bissle Müde - hab gleich den Schwedenofen angeschürt, was gemampft und Skispringen geklotz  
Angeblich laut Polar hab ich heute über 2800 Kilokalorien verbraucht, das glaub ich nie


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, coole Ansichten, ich stelle nachher auch noch die Bilder online.
> Es war wunderschön mit Euch
> Vorallem mal wieder ne Ausfahrt mit neuen Leute - Klasse!
> Und ich hab ganz viele Punkte gesammelt für den WP
> ...


Wenn du 2800 Kalorien verbraucht hättest wäre nix mehr von dir übrig   Hoffentlich kommen die Bilder von Pino bald. Die sind glaub ich toll geworden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich laut Polar hab ich heute über 2800 Kilokalorien verbraucht....



glaub keinem ding was keine zahnräder hat...... die elektronik betrügt uns


----------



## Pino (29. Januar 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich kommen die Bilder von Pino bald. Die sind glaub ich toll geworden.


Naja, geht so... war nicht nah genug dran, wollte Euch nicht gleich am Anfang zu sehr auf die Pelle rücken  
Ich werd sie mal uppen, dann könnt Ihr selber sehen.

Ansonsten: Die Tour war klasse, das Licht, der Schnee, und wir haben uns sehr wohl gefühlt mit Euch! Mein Michilein is a weng platt, aber gleich gibts Kässpätzle, das wird sie wieder munter machen (und mich auch)  

Schöne Grüße,
Pino


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Michilein is a weng platt, aber gleich gibts Kässpätzle, das wird sie wieder munter machen (und mich auch)
> 
> Schöne Grüße,
> Pino


Naja, war aber auch anstrengend mit dem Schnee. Hätt nicht gedacht das es da draußen so viel geschneit hat. Hoffentlich haben wir sie nicht überlastet. Bin echt auf die Bilder gespannt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Januar 2005)

@all
hier entlang  
http://www.blacksurf.de/schneetour/
wir schauen alle recht müde aus in der Scheune 

@pino
seit ihr noch gut heimgekommen?
Hoffe die Spätzle wecken die Lebensgeister wieder 
und ihr kommt mal wieder mit!

Ich hab vor Coffees Haus noch einen Riegel reingezogen und bin tapfer weitergestrampelt aber es zog sich ganzschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (29. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @pino
> seit ihr noch gut heimgekommen?
> Hoffe die Spätzle wecken die Lebensgeister wieder
> und ihr kommt mal wieder mit!


2x abbä sischä!!
Meine Föteli sind auch anzuschauen, werde mich jetzt an der Fertigstellung und Vernichtung des Abendessens beteiligen. Bis denne,
Pino


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor Coffees Haus noch einen Riegel reingezogen und bin tapfer weitergestrampelt aber es zog sich ganzschön


Ja du wolltest es so. Machst ja schon Karsten Konkurenz    Muß jetzt noch schnell Nina baden und dann mach ich mich dran einen kleinen Bericht zu schreiben.

Bis denne

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. Januar 2005)

@pino
Super Fotos in deiner Galerie!
Wir schauen alle schwer gefährlich aus


----------



## showman (29. Januar 2005)

oder "WELCHE BANK ÜBERFALLEN WIR AM SAMSTAG"

Nach kurzen Diskusionen welche Route wir nehmen sollten gings wieder mal um 10 Uhr am Löwensaal am Tiergarten los. 






Wir entschieden und dann doch gegen den Alpencross um endlich mal wieder den Blaustrich via Klamm nach Ungelstätten zu fahren.
Mit dabei Blacksurf, Coffee, Nutellabrot, Pino und Pina (oder Michi, Michaela oder Manuela, weiß das grad net so genau) und neu zu uns gestoßen wotan_S_rache.  Das ich mich dazu überreden habe lassen mit dem SSPler zu fahren mußte ich schon am Brunner Berg büßen. Wer um Himmels Willen hat Singlespeeden erfunden.






So ganz uncool wars aber dann doch nicht weil keine eingefrorene Schaltung hat ja auch was lustiges an sich. Also voller Elan in die Klamm gestürzt weil Ungelstätten is ja nur eine Rahmenhöhe entfernt. Allerdings zog sich das ganze dann doch erheblich weil es hier auf einmal richtig Winter mit Stellenweise 20 cm Schee war.






Nach einigen Schiebe und Tragepassagen kamen wir dann doch schon etwas müde in Ungelstätten an. Einzig Blacksurf hatte mit dem Schnee keine Probleme und sprang gleich mehrmals vom Rad um sich hemmungslos dem wälzen im Schnee hinzugeben   






Nach einer ausgiebigen (aber zu kurzen) Stärkung drängte Blacksurf schon wieder zum Aufbruch. Konnte grad noch ein paar Blicke von meiner Lieblingsbedienung  erhaschen bevor es auch schon wieder weiter Richtung Fischbach ging. Hier war nochmal richtig Kampf mit dem Schnee angesagt.






Mittlerweile war dann auch die Stärkung nicht mehr ganz so stark und jeder nahm Kontakt mit seinem inneren Schweinehund auf. Als endlich der Valzner Weiher in Sichtweite kam trennten sich unsere Wege da es für die meisten günstiger war nicht noch bis zum Tiergarten zu fahren. Nur wotan_S_rache stand mir auf den letzten Metern bis zum Löwensaal bei. Danke @ all für euere Gesellschaft. Danke an Pino und Blacksurf für die tollen Bilder und danke an wotan_S_rache das er sich getraut hat mit und bösen Bankräubern
mitzuräubern   

Hier die Oberräuberbraut






und noch eine






der Brotaufstrich (Nutellabrot)






wotan_S_rache






Pina (oder Michi, Michaela oder Manuela) und Pino









und meine Wenigkeit






Das dumme Gsicht ist zensiert. Nicht das mich irgeneiner erkennt mit dem SSPler   

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Januar 2005)

saustarker bericht ...


----------



## blacksurf (30. Januar 2005)

ach ja hab ich noch garnicht erzählt als ich Heim fuhr  hatte ich noch sowas wie ne Fatamorgana - ich dachte schon kann ich meinen Augen trauen -
jetzt schau aber das du heimkommst 

kommt mir doch ein ABFAHRTSKIFAHRER am Kanalberg entgegen gestiefelt -*todumfallvorlachen*
Dann dachte ich mir nochmal Gas geben und nix wie weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (30. Januar 2005)

Guten morgen,


war gestern nciht mehr online udn konnte mir so heute morgen in ruhe alle bilder und berichte reinziehen. (hier meiner )

und ich kann nur eines sagen   

jungs und mädels, ich freu mich das wir uns kennen. udn ich freu mich auf 2005 auf noch viele, viele ausfahrten mit euch. es war so grandios gestern. echt bärenstark

DANKE.

coffee

P.S. 
@ wotan-s, nett dich mal kennengelernt zu haben, hoffe nun auf öfters mitfahren deinerseits ;-)

@ pino + micha, hoffe euch hat es auch gefallen. udn wir würden usn alle freuen euch bald wieder begrüßen zu drüfen.

@ alle, sche wars ;-)


----------



## trekkinger (30. Januar 2005)

Achtung Offtopic!



			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer ausgiebigen (aber zu kurzen) Stärkung drängte Blacksurf schon wieder zum Aufbruch. Konnte grad noch ein paar Blicke von meiner Lieblingsbedienung  erhaschen bevor es auch schon wieder weiter Richtung Fischbach ging. Hier war nochmal richtig Kampf mit dem Schnee angesagt.


Ach das ist also Pia?  

Die hat aber ´nen ganz schönen Damenbart...


----------



## showman (30. Januar 2005)

Moin Trekki,

ja des is mei Schatzi    Naja, der Bart is net jedermanns Sache   Komm du nur zum Prio Treffen, da wirstse dann kennenlernen   

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ wotan-s, nett dich mal kennengelernt zu haben, hoffe nun auf öfters mitfahren deinerseits ;-)



ganz meinerseits, ich hoffe, dass ich mich das ein oder andere mal aufreisen kann.... wir waren heute übrigens auch nochmal am mortizberg, haben aber nach nichterfolgreicher überquerung des hillary-steps am mortizbergs 






(siehe fotos Chri im Eisfeld bei mir im Fotoalbum ) die Vorderräder weggeschmissen und lowfats super eigenbau reingetan






Danke nochmal, und eure Bilder sind Alle schoen 

Ralf


----------



## blacksurf (30. Januar 2005)

*g*
weltstarker eigenbau!


----------



## Beelzebub (30. Januar 2005)

möööönsch da werd ich ja voll neidisch bei den bildern. schade das ich nicht mitkonnte.

aber was musste ich sehen....... zigaretten auf dem tisch  wer raucht da???? öfters mitfahren,dann bin ich nicht immer der einzige raucher


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Januar 2005)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> aber was musste ich sehen....... zigaretten auf dem tisch  wer raucht da???? öfters mitfahren,dann bin ich nicht immer der einzige raucher



mist !!! ich hab doch gesagt: keine Bilder mir Kippen ) ich rauch doch nur heimlich und keiner weiss es.

da siehste wieder mal auf was die suechtigen achten: immer nur den nächsten schuss planen


----------



## showman (30. Januar 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> mist !!! ich hab doch gesagt: keine Bilder mir Kippen ) ich rauch doch nur heimlich und keiner weiss es.
> 
> da siehste wieder mal auf was die suechtigen achten: immer nur den nächsten schuss planen


Wo sind denn da Kippen??? Da hast du dich verguggt   






Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. Januar 2005)

sauber sauber, jetzt musste nur noch das mit den blickrichtungen hinbekommen, das duerfte schwieriger werden


----------



## blacksurf (30. Januar 2005)

also was ihr alles so wahrnehmt- ich muss mich schwer wundern!
Ihr sollt net soviel saufen! Ich seh keinen Damenbart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also was ihr alles so wahrnehmt- ich muss mich schwer wundern!
> Ihr sollt net soviel saufen! Ich seh keinen Damenbart



soweit so gut. aber etz liegen doch die kippen wieder da !!!
und wenn wir schon dabei sind, bitte meine frisur richten


----------



## Coffee (31. Januar 2005)

so ein thread am morgen, vertreibt kummer und sorgen *lol*

die ski fürs VR habt ihr selbstgebaut?? wotan, das ist ja geilomat. nee echt. ist das irre. macht bestimmt spaß *gg*

ach, hab ich euch übrigens erzählt, das das meine kippen waren, hab sie doch glatt liegen lassen   


coffee


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Januar 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> die ski fürs VR habt ihr selbstgebaut?? wotan, das ist ja geilomat. nee echt. ist das irre. macht bestimmt spaß *gg*



ja, die hat lowfat gebastelt, einfach ne winkel aus dem baumarkt auf den ski geschraubt, ne alte achse drauf und fertig..... wenn schnee liegt hatten wir ueberlegt, ob wir das nächste woche mal auf der strecke brunn-fischbach, die wir am sa auch gefahren sind, richtig zu testen ....

R


----------



## nutallabrot (31. Januar 2005)

super Bericht, super Bilder und jetzt wo ich die neue Bedienung sehe: so ein Bier hätte ich auch eins trinken können, ist ja isotonisch   

bis zum nächsten Mal, dann hab ich aber warme Schuhe an!


----------



## trekkinger (31. Januar 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> also was ihr alles so wahrnehmt- ich muss mich schwer wundern!
> Ihr sollt net soviel saufen! Ich seh keinen Damenbart


Blacksurf, ich glaube Du brauchst ´ne Brille...


----------

